# Mounting Phoenix Coupler on C19 Tender



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Remove coupler mounting tang from a USAT truck​ 







​Drill mounting hole thru USAT tang. File and fit end of tang to mate with C19 bolster. Use existing screw from C19 truck to attach tang. ​Notch the tender foot plate to allow for coupler swing. Notch the brake rigging to clear coupler tang and remount using single screw.

​​​​​
















​


----------

